
Why doesn’t the MPAA buy The Pirate Bay? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/119131-why-doesnt-the-mpaa-buy-the-pirate-bay
======
spenceyboi
Even after The Pirate Bay is shut down, there would most definitely be a new
service which would arise taking the place of The Pirate Bay.

